# Vorsicherung Motor



## Balou (4 Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit

Habe einen 200 kW Motor anzuschließen Nennstrom liegt bei 280A gestartet wird der Motor über einen Softstarter. 

Der Motor treibt eienen Saugzug an der für den Anlauf Saugseitig verschlossen wird. 

Welche Vorsicherungen empfehlt Ihr ??

Momentan ist ein Gr 02 NH Trenner vorgesehen mit 400A wir überlegen aber auf Gr 03 zu gehen mit 500A.

Hat jemand erfahrung ???

MfG Balou


----------



## edison (4 Mai 2007)

Ist der Motor nicht durch den Softstarter schon geschützt?
In diesem Falle ist die Sicherung doch auf den Softstarter abzustimmen.(evtl. Superflinke Sicherungen als Halbleiterschutz)


----------



## Balou (4 Mai 2007)

Jaaaaa ???

den reinen Thermischen Motorschutz macht der Softstarter.

Uns geht es aber darum in Kurzschlussfall abzuschalten (scheiß auf den Softstarter).

Wir wollen halt verhindern das der Leistungsschalter, der die Verteilung speist, kommt.

MfG Balou


----------



## edi (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

meine Meinung :

Eskommt ja auf die eingestellte Strombegrenzung des Softstarters an.
Beispiel Danfoss : Einstellbar zwischen 100 und 550 % vom Motornennstrom.Das wiederum anhängig vom benötigten Drehmoment.

Wenn du mit 100 % eingestelltem Nennstrom des Motors zurecht kommst , 
braucht die Vorsicherung auch nicht wesentlich größer sein als Nennstrom. Denn der Anlaufstrom wird ja bei dieser Einstellung niemals größer als der Nennstrom...
Laut Danfoss sollen vor Softstartern Halbleitersicherungen gesetzt werden...


----------



## Balou (4 Mai 2007)

Genau!

Aber da liegt unser Problem wir wissen nicht wie das ganze Anläuft.

Wie viel Moment etc. wir brauchen.

MfG Balou


----------



## Werner54 (4 Mai 2007)

*Sicherung*

@Balou

laut Tabelle ist die kleinstmögliche Sicherung für 200kW bei 400V für Drehstrommotore 425A.
Weil aber bei Sanftanlauf der Anlaufstrom auf keinen Fall grösser werden sollte als bei z.B. Stern/Dreieckanlauf, könnte -muss aber nicht- auch 400A als Sicherung ausreichen.


----------



## Bitverbieger (5 Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
für diesen Fall müssen spezielle NH-Sicherungen für nachgeschaltete
Softstarter eingesetzt werden.
Solch einen Fall hatten wir auch schon. Die Dinger sehen wie ganz normale
HN-Sicherungen aus. Sind aber für Sanftanläufer vorgesehen

Gruß
Bitverbieger


----------



## Stromer (5 Mai 2007)

Eine Sicherung ist dazu da die Leitung zu schützen, nicht das angeschlossene Gerät.
Es soll auch immer eine Selektivität zur vorgeschalteten Sicherung, hier der Leistungsschalter bestehen.
Wie ist die Sicherung nun auszuwählen.

Einerseits so, dass die Leitung sowohl im Kurzschlussfall, als auch bei Überlastung geschützt ist.
Dann nach Selektivität des vorgeschalteten Organs, dem Leistungsschalter.
Wäre der Wert für den nachgeschalteten Motor wegen dem Anlaufstrom zu klein, so wäre die Anlage falsch dimensioniert.

Es wäre möglich eine größere Sicherung zu verwenden, wenn die Überlastung der Leitung auf andere Weise sichergestellt würde, zB. Motorschutzschalter.
Der Kurzschlussschutz ist in diesem Fall aber durch Berechnung extra nachzuweisen.


----------



## HDD (5 Mai 2007)

Hi,
Stromer kann Dir nur teilwiese Recht geben.
Hier muss auch der Sanftanlauf mit betrachtet werden.

HDD


----------



## edison (5 Mai 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Hier muss auch der Sanftanlauf mit betrachtet werden


 
Eben, Halbleiterschutz für den Sanftanlauf über Superflinke Sicherungen nach Herstellerangabe - so gehts.
Leitungsdimensionierung dann halt nach der verwendeten Sicherung.
Ansonsten wird noch ein weiterer Trenner fällig - nur zum Leitungsschutz.


----------



## Stromer (5 Mai 2007)

Balou schrieb:


> Uns geht es aber darum in Kurzschlussfall abzuschalten (scheiß auf den Softstarter).


HDD, edison
Ich gebe euch beiden ja auch Recht, aber ich hatte mich auch darauf bezogen, dass das Sanftanlaufgerät notfalls geopfert wird.

Im übrigen sind diese Sicherungen falls verwendet, ja wiederum nur für den Softstarter, nicht für den Leitungsschutz.
Allerdings könnten diese wohl für den Kurzschlussschutz dienen, falls die Werte auch für die Leitung passend wären.


----------

